# LeeB's contest prep 2007



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well i started my diet for my next shows last week. ive planned from the start to have some form of online diary, ill not be going into specifics unless people ask directly as i dont think ill get time to do so regularly.

i would have started this last week, but unfortunately on the first week of my diet i had some sort of stomach bug, which meant every time i ate or drank anything for 3 days i felt sick to my stomach..(not great when your having 6 meals a day). training made me feel even more sick and tiredness had a tight grip on me... making the first week of the diet more like the last week.. but it was important for me to mentally endure this to make sure i was in proper frame of mind for the diet!! luckily by the weekend things were clearing up and im actually enjoying eating again now 

my current plan is to do the mr u80kg class at the ukbff leicester show the first week in sept and qualify for the finals in oct... however i could still decide to do the ukbff leeds show a week after the leicester instead. but right now my heart is set on leicester and ive seen nothing to change my mind so far! the plan is to basically do the show the first week in sept. and if i dont qualify for the finals then there are qualifiers most weekends of that month... so can do a few more!

this year am hoping to move up from the u70kg class to the u80kg's... obviously i feel i can do this in terms of bodyweight as last year i competed at 69.95kg... but you never know what may happen this year.. i may lose muscle.. i may come in super super shredded and stil be under the 70kg mark. if that happens fair enough... ill be up on stage whatever class i am in!

i would be over the moon simply if i dont look out of place as an u80kg and qualify for the finals. beyond that i think its a very tough class and maybe i need to fill out a little more before top 5 at the finals is in my grasp. but my mindset is im winning the whole thing! thats the only way it can be!

currently my diet consists mainly of chicken and sweet potato with added veg and fats.. some protein shakes around training and a meal replacement shake for days am not training. ill post a proper diet up soon!

cardio is currently 3 times a week 30 mins walking on treadmill first thing in morning before breakfast.

well thats enough waffling for now.. sept will be here in no time.. from now on im a machine.. ill just keep coming and coming every week.. never stopping.. acdc is on the mp3 player and am a fkin animal in the gym!!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant - ive been waiting since last summer for you to start your contest journal Lee. Its gonna be a fantastic and informative read, i'm sure.

Its a long time since you posted your training programme - has that changed significantly or will it change over the coming weeks?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

theres not been a massive change.. i stick to a core of exercises and just rotate to do what i fancy and in what order i fancy on that day!

obviously theres exercises ill do specifically to hit a certain area i want to change... but i just incorporate them in!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lee

I wish u all the best mate, u look in prime shape on the avatar, im sure u will do well,

R


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck Lee!

In the final couple of weeks for me..... I have a newfound respect for everyone who has ever done this... its been far harder than i anticipated.

Good going in the gym....... Go get 'em Tiger!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the most important things is to have a good support team around you, someone you can trust to monitor your progress, a supportive other half and a reliable training partner can all make the ride less bumpy.

I know you are very fortunate on most of these points Lee and I believe you have a top Guru to guide you on all the aspects of utilising "sports science", I think if you can present the condition you had at last years WPF Scotland you'll have nothing to fear from anyone but will have the power to frighten a few others.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Rianabol - that avatar pic is something am really proud of... cos in all honesty am not as thick and chunky (muscle-wise lol) as that pic makes me look.. or i wasnt, maybe this year... but i had practiced and practiced that particular pose for a long time with my wife louise guiding me in our kitchen.... after seeing a pic of Rob feesey doing a side chest in the beef.. how he posed to make the most of every single muscle group and make himself look bigger than he actually was made me push myself to get it right... so when i look at that pic.. i remember all the times i was in my kitchen late at night.. shattered.. wanting to sleep.. but with louise telling me it was important i get it right!! now thats why louise is so important for me when am dieting.. not only will she stay up when shes also tired.. but shell cook for me when at times am a miserable c*nt to put it politely!

zara, remind me which shows your doing? i know have asked this before but my brain is swiss cheese at the best of times! lol have seen your photos and your looking fantastic too! all that hard work is worth it believe me! ill be amazed if you finish up without some nice silverware to polish!

and dougie. thanks very much for those words. it means alot when someone with your reputation in this sport says those things about me (makes a change from calling me a fat southern [email protected] lol).

i am very lucky to have a good.. no excellent.. team around me. and am very greatful for everyone who helps me!!

one of my main goals of this last year was not simply to add muscle or improve areas of my physique... but to put myself in a position with both my training and my family life where me competing regularly is not a drain on my kids or my wife or anyone else around me. so far this has been a success.. i see bodybuilding as a long term thing for me, and in all honesty although i see myself as sh*te right now.. i want to go far as an amateur, and hopefully am in a position to do that over the next few years.


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Lee.....good luck with everything. Don't forget I've got the 'before' film footage ;-)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

and ive got photos of paul with his trunks down... ooerr.. lol


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lee!

Yup a very impressive pose that was done to perfection. Im glad to see u have the back up of those around u including ur family thats the difference from winning and losing IMO. I never did quite have the same encouragement but hey thats why im divorced, lol

take care and all the best

R


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

hi lee,when a this running around is done and over with,we will have to get together over a skinny thingy what people drink and have a chat and if i can help you i will do my bit to help.as was said at the week end,no man is an island,and to be a successful bodybuilder you need a whole heap of people around you,as you saw at the show i have two of the best people around me i could have,tan my best other half,and young dan,the best set of calves this side of anywhere!!!!!!!

teams are a good thing but they done give you heart and desire,these come from within,but you have to becareful that they dont run rough shod over everything else.like a good physique its all about balance,and as you go futher down this road the more you woll find it.

my best wishes to you and you own.

main


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

cheers paul.

i would love to maybe come down to eccles one day in a few weeks after all your shows and have a training session with you mate!

..and am getting stuck into my cardio!!


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah it would be great for you and your family to come down and we can have a session then join the lasses for a skinny thingy! Have a think what you want to train and let us know then I will change my week to suit. I really aprreciated everything at weekend and your feedback when we chatted on the fone and online has been invaluable. Will probably catch up with you at one of the shows before then anyway.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ill be at the nabba north in a few weeks mate! so will catch up with you there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

LeeB said:


> zara, remind me which shows your doing? i know have asked this before but my brain is swiss cheese at the best of times! lol have seen your photos and your looking fantastic too! all that hard work is worth it believe me! ill be amazed if you finish up without some nice silverware to polish!


swiss cheese.... yep that sounds about right - spacecake i am now haha!

I am supposed to be doing the prolab @ lochgelly a week today, nabba scottish the weekend after, then hopefully dougies show - the caledonia proam the weekend after (if dougie has a novice female class then i will). Having a wee crisis this weekend though as i am not quite where i wanted to be and dnt know whether to pull out of the prolab and use the extra days to get stuck right into my cardio and be better for the scottish. If i do the prolab i'll lose valuable days....... Also as i am toned not trained figure, being a tad out at the prolab will look worse than normal as most of the girls i will be up against are trained girls.

You are very, very lucky having such good support. You hear of ppl who dont and it must be hell for them.

Hows it going now? craving KFC yet??


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Best wishes for the contest prep Lee...awesome pic...something for us all to strive for...keep it up bud.

Verne


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee good luck with the prep mate after seeing you last year in scotland i am sure you will achieve all your goals this year onstage....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well week 1 i had stomach bug... tue last week i spent 30 mins in the gym training alongside a lad i have previously nicknamed dangerous bryan (due to his ability to be completely unpredictable whilst spotting you - i have injuries to prove it!!.. including once nearly letting a 60k dumbell fall onto my face!!lol)... anyway.. said dangerous bryan usually has every bug known to man... if they cut him open theyd no doubt find cures for mrsa, hiv, the common cold and all sorts of previously incurable stuff......... anyways... 20 minutes on chest with him... and i woke up the next day with a sore throat GREAT... since then it got worse and worse... im more or less 100% again now... but I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER....

so 2 not so great weeks for me... but for my body there are changes so am happy! its a long road of sacrifice and feeling sh*t in my opinion so im just sucking it up and plodding along!

still sticking in with diet and cardio... never really get cravings apart from an evening when am tired... at that point i know i would not cheat anyways so its never a problem (well apart from when your cooking turkey dinosaurs and onion rings for the kids haha)

am looking forward to watching a few shows over the next month or so... nabba north britain (for anyone doing nabba brit class 2... bryan flockhart is doing class 2 again this year and is apprantly looking absolutely amazing and by far his best ever.. so am told! look out at the britain!!), then ill be at the caledonia too (so will be good to catch up with you zara!), then the nabba britain (finally i may yet meet the mighty scarborough????) and also hopefully the ukbff warrington too.... so ill be a busy lad but going to shows motivates me to train hard!

one bad thing for me right now is i am starting my diet at the same time as a few mates of mine are nearing the ends of theirs... so they are looking amazing and new details are coming through every week.... whereas... well im not basically!! haha... mentally thats a tough thing when everyone around you looks better than you do! but i have to be rational and understand that this is part of the mentality of a good bodybuilder to be able to see this!

all that matters is how i look on the day of the show!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well.. shock horror.. today i actually feel quite good... with no illness to hamper me im actually looking forward to my training tonight....

yesterday was the first time i looked in the mirror and actually thought to myself... hmmm am actually not going to do too bad at this bodybuilding thing! lol

for anyone interested my diet is currently:

meal 1 - 70g Extreme Performance Whey (~50g protein), 100g oats

meal 2 - 220g chicken breast, 130g sweet potato, udos

meal 3 - 220g chicken breast, 130g sweet potato, udos

meal 4 - 220g chicken breast, 130g sweet potato, udos

*pre training - 70g Extreme Performance Whey, glutamine, BCAAs

meal 5 (post train) - 70g Extreme Performance Whey, 60g waxy maize starch

meal 6 - meal 3 - 220g chicken breast, 130g sweet potato, udos

for the last meal of the day ill occasionally have a steak. every friday evening (leg day) my last meal will be steak and ill have a few bread buns with some butter on as a treat and as a source of getting some high carbs in after a hard leg workout.... its not the best way but the benefits for now is it helps keep me sane.... closer to the show it will be stopped.

supplements include:

Whey

Glutamine

BCAAs

Multivit

Udos

ZMA

Green Tea

Glucosamine

Vit B

Dandelion Root

yes i do take gear, altho im not going to go into it here unless someone asks a specific question that i feel might highlight something specific about my prep... but its nothing extra ordinary or out of this world!

wont be using GH or IGF1 or insulin..... i personally want to see if i can establish myself without spending a fortune..... then maybe step things up a gear!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Lee,

Cheers for posting your diet. Do you not get fed up of chicken and sweet potato? How do you manage to manage to get it all down your neck?

I'm finding at the moment I really struggle to eat 6 meals a day, and I'm going to have to supplement more to get my protein up, and cut down my portion sizes so I can just 'graze'.

What brand of BCAA's are you using...?

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yep i get fed up of chicken and sweet potato... but i chow down and get used to it... its not that bad after a few days! okay so my diets about 20 weeks lol... and thn another 5 or so the the finals.....

but you just get the hard work done and eat your food!

i use Extreme's Glutamine complex as it has easier digestable glutamine and lots of amino acids in too which means its better absorbed into your system.. i also have bcaa's from my protein... i mix and match!!

if you really knuckle down to your 6 meals a day your body will soon adapt... after a few weeks you will be hungry for every meal!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate 

I'm finding I can eat bigger meals at the start of the day and then taper off in the afternoon. I'd love to split it evenly but I don't think I can at the mo... 

I'm a 'keyboard warrior' so I'm not burning the food up during the day like people with manual jobs... I'll just have to Breakfast like a King and all that


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

am a keyboard warrior too mate... sometimes i wish i was out digging holes for a living!! would def make dieting easier!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol! you'd only succumbe to the temptation of the working mans breakfast... a fresh brew and a huge fry up!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yes please!!! haha


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Once your contest season is over, how much 'chilling' time (i.e. where you can eat pizza/drink mucky beer without feeling guilty...) do you have? Or are you fairly strict all year round...?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

depends how i feel mate.... i try and be strict all year round... but if family things get in the way then ill eat whatever... theres more important things for me! and if i get fat (as i am now) i know i can diet it off!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats ur current BF%?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ALOT!

lol i have no idea!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well after my original plan being not to use GH for this contest prep, i may actually change my mind.

originally i didnt want to use it as i want to learn how to get in shape proper and not have to rely on other things... but after talking to a few people i think i did that last year and am confident that conditioning (and better) will be back this year!

i also want this year to be the best i can be, so as i say im toying with the idea of myabe using 2-4iu of GH daily in my prep.

it was never a moral decision not to use it originally, just that i had decided not to and to save that for later... but in all honesty i am wanting to compete in my weight class this year so what really is the point of saving things for later...

ill have a good think about it over the weekend tho before making my decsion! if anyone has any thoughts please feel free to share them with me on here!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

lee..... i always feel so long as something isnt harming you, use every means possible to be the best - coz sure as hell everyone else u are up against will have


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Agree with Zara, mate. As much as you can afford (quite literally, the more the better!)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ive had a good think about it this weekend... im swinging toward using the GH simply because i want to be at my best... altho ill not be using mega amounts of the stuff as i simply dont belive that its neccesary...

so far everything seems to be going as planned.... strength good.. slightly up if anything... fat coming off.. obviously ist still early days but i think i am where i need to be for now...

have been using some of extreme nutritions Kre-volution... it comes in some cool looking purple capsules... only been using it a few days now... its definitely not hindering anything and have had some really good workouts in that time! whether that is down to the kre-volution or not im not sure as there are so many factors involved... but i do feel its helping!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Agree with the others mate. The way you are talking in this log - you are clearly more confident than last time out. Plus I also get that you are being very realistic about what needs to be done to compete at the level you're aiming for and to give the best showing of yourself.

I dont see you as reckless at all mate - so if it needs to be done - go for it


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Been using some of Extreme Nutritions KR-EVOLUTION for a few days now and i have to say im impressed.

many on here will know im a big fan of the extreme products and use them regularly because i trust them to work and are high quality products that are up there with the best on the market.

ive never used any kre-alkalyn type products before so was a bit unsure whether id think it worthwhile or not.

over the last few days ive actually had some really good training sessions where ive pushed myself quite hard.. im on a contest diet and obviously taking other things so i cant say for definite this is just down to the kr-evolution.

one thing i have noticed is that i feel fuller all of the time.. normally on a contest diet i will feel flat throughout the day and only really pump up whilst training... the last few days ive felt full throughout the day... so much so yesterday that i think i may have misread the signs and cut back on my carbs... (i felt full and didnt click it was the kr-evolution, so didnt think there was much need to take many carbs in). this morning when i woke even after reducing my carbs the day before my muscles still felt full before id even eaten anything.

yesterday whilst doing cardio (fast paced walking on treadmill), i did get a very intense pump in my calfs... id put it down to having trained them hard a couple of days before... but now i think this was the effect of the kr-evolution... usually when i take creatine monohydrate i would get cramps in my shins until my body adjusted... i dont seem to get any of that with this!

i also dont seem to be holding water which would normally occur with creatine monohydrate - although ill test this a little further into my diet by stopping taking it and seeing what the effects are!

so all in all im a very happy bunny.. and can see this kr-evolution stuff playing a big part in my contest prep this year!

has anyone else been using it? any good/bad results???

id love some explanation of how kre-alkalyn is different to normal creatine monohydrate... if extremes about im sure hell be able to tell me???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo.

Apparently due to the PH level of Creatine Mono Hydrate (CMH), if you ingest 5g of CMH, only 400mg i used as creatine, the rest is converted to Creatanaline which is "Toxic" - so if you needed 5g of Creatine, you would need to ingest 20g of CMH.

Creatine which is PH Balanced with Kre-Analyn is buffered against the formation of this toxin.

Kre-Alkalyn Benefits - Kre-Alkalyn vs. Creatine Monohydrate Side Effects - Kre-Alkalyn.com

Kre-Alkalyn Creatine FACTS

There are a number of posts on the web saying that Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) is better, but I haven't tried extremes Kre-Alkalyn so I can't comment.

Any thing is better than CMH tho IMHO.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

havent been updating this much lately as have been a busy bee.. all his been going to plan until this weekend..

its been a busy couple of weekends with the nabba north britain the wekend before last and then this weekend just gone the mr caledonia show.. trying to organise getting to shows at weekends when you have a wife that works on sundays and 2 kids is an absolute nightmare believe me... anyways just 2 more weekends of shows to go and watch now.. nabba britain this weekend coming and ukbff warrington the weekend after (if i actually make it)

this weekend me and louise had a great time travelling up to airdrie (and then driving around it for half an hour lost) to watch the mr caledonia.. it was a fantastic show with a great friendly atmosphere! sean davis was great as a compare.. and dorian was in attendance too! top it off with some fantastic competitors and youve got one great show!

we didnt get back in the house while after 12pm on sat night (its a 3.5 hour drive - even thoug dougie reckons he can do it in 2.5.. i think hes been adding whey powder to his petrol to make his car go faster!!) so were tired... and not well prepared for the next day...

i awoke to a reminder on my phone telling me it was my mothers birthday... so it was straight to the shops before the gym and then a round trip to see my mam after training (which was a bit poor as it was delts and traps day and i have a sore neck ouch)... that took longer than i thought meaning i was late home.. and we had something planned so i didnt have time to prepare any meals/shakes even.... so had to just wing it.. we went to watch my brother in law play a match at st james park (newcastle uniteds home ground - his work are corporate sponsors)... my kids loved it but the match and presentation took forever and i had no food... so decided anything was better than nothing and headed for the hot dogs! all in all we had a great time and my kids got there photo taken with newcastle legend peter beardsley so they were well happy! surprisingly we were again very late home and by the time we had got the kids to bed and all food etc. prepared for next day i resorted to ringing luigis pizza shop..... 

but hey the day was worth it.. i always say the kids come before my bodybuilding every time!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1x Hot Dog

+

1x Pizza

+ The Sneky Pint of Newci Broon Ale

= Extra Treadmill Time for our Lee 

Are you just competing in the Autumn Lee? I don't think I've heard you mention you competing any any summer shows...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nope first show will be 2nd sept.. last show will be 21st oct... and hopefully ill be doing the british finals somewhere in between! lol


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I greatly admire the way you've got your priorities so sussed Lee. I know its hard to fit in all you need to do for the comps but somehow or other you seem to manage to do it. An inspiration mate


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

not an inspiration... i just get by! i feel i let myself down this sunday because i had a cheat meal(s) that i had not planned for... and in one sense that does my head in...

...but in another sense, i did the right thing by my kids and they had a great night!

my family have a life too and i cant expect it to stop for my contest prep... itll teach me to be more prepared next time!

looking forward to the nabba britain.. i have a mate in the novice class who ive been helping with his diet etc.... he finished 3rd in ukbff intermediate u80s last october... on sat hes in the novice class... which has no weight or height restrictions.. so he could get lost in the mass monsters... however having seen him on sunday... hes shredded to bits and if he follows my advice (he has a tendency to listen to too many people) he will be bang on and full to hell on the day!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

good luck to your buddy lee. i got a friend in that class too. oooh the rivalry.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

does he fancy helping my mate get tanned up?? hes a stressy bugger and worrying about getting his tan on backstage as nabba dont normally let people back to help!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> not an inspiration... i just get by!


And thats why you're an inspiration mate - you dont realise you are lol


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

funny how many people worry about that lee. i'll let paul know, i'm sure he'll be glad to help.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yer its not like there will be loads of lads backstage either waiting to go on or just come off who might want to help a fellow competitor..... hopefully ill catch up with you on the day mate!

hows your guy looking?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

up until now i have been doing cardio 4 days a week first thing in morning. from this week ill be doing it 5 days plus on one day twice a day... so thats 6 cardio sessions a week at the moment... and ill be increasing it next week too... probably to 7 or 8 depending on how i feel im progressing.

i was planning to go and watch the ukbff warrington a week on sunday as i have a mate competing and id also like the opportunity to see phil heath guest pose (hes a future mr olympia if ever i saw one). but.. ive had a busy 2 weekends just gone and this one coming will be no different... so adding another busy weekend after that isnt the best of ideas.. especially as its also my wedding anniversary the weekend after... in all fairness id rather have a rest one week and then have a nice weekend with my wife the next weekend!

see bodybuilders can think straight sometimes! lol


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

big and lean. pretty damn good. make sure your boy is already dream tanned up before he gets there lee, just a touch up backstage is easier to do than a full body tan. hope to catch up with ya properly this time lee. we'll be easy to find, just listen for the broad yorkshire accents shouting

' c'mon big paul, sithee '.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ah.. big n lean is nowt mate.. my mans gonna rape him for condition.. mind i not seen him since weekend and he has a tendency to do things hes not been told to!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> ... my mans gonna rape him ...


oooeeeerrrrr!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... hey.. we all know you like a bit of boy action now...

its obvious from that comment you want my bum! it aint happening! am married! to a woman! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Look LeeB... I you cant offer me bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale and tell me "It will be our little secret..."

I know you want a peice... But it aint happening geddit...?   

oeer! Its a right vipers nest of innuendo and a real sess pot of filth today!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

your just not as easy as the lasses down the bigg market are!! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhhh its alreeet marra - I'll leave you to the ladies in the Pig n Whistle, while I play in Club Vip 

Jacatu.de - Home Of Japanese Car Tuning

Is that you off season with the water bottle in the Pig and Whistle Lee?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its me dad man!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected] TH&S


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol lol lol 

Are you a proper Geordie Lee? Or a pretend one from 'the other side of the river' ?

(Thats Gateshead to all the people on the board who never had the pleasure of a North East Updrag... I mean Upbringing  )


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im actually a yorkshireman... but i have lived in north east since i was 14... which is bang on half my life!

its great cos i take such delight in watching the car-toon army (newcastle united) get stuffed regularly! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> im actually a yorkshireman...


Oh well - you can't have everything...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

what's tha mean ? nowt up wi folk rarnd ere.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've served my time in West Yorks. Its rate rate lovely in that there york shire, whipping down ginnels and snickets


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Careful what yer sayin' bhaat yorkshyre. Theres a few of us on this forum..an' were all reet big an' that!!  

It'll set mi pigeons on yer. Make 'em crap all ova yer house!!! PMSL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL 

As well as being an offical smog monster by birth, I'm an honory Wakey boy me!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

not been posting much lately.. had a really busy few weeks, its my wedding anniversary this weekend so hopefully i can have a nice relaxing weekend for a change!

hopefully ill be able to post a little more frequently from now on though.

the diet and training is going well, things changing all the time... but im the kind of person who isnt very happy with how i look until the day of the show...  im at the point tho where i look in the mirror and im only 90% sure the person looking back at me is myself! lol (fellow competitors will understand)

after years of training alone ive decided to start training regulalry with my mate Paul Morgan, paul owns my local gym and also is a nabba class 1 competitor, who next year might just surprise a few people, our training sessions are very intense and we are both loving it cos we feel weve both lacked someone to kick our arses in the gym for a while!

currently my diet is almost exactly the same as the one previously posted on here... have only made 1 change so far which was to take out about 30g of carbs daily. - obviously this will change soon!

cardio is 5 mornings a week, plus currently 2 lunchtimes - but lunchtimes its only light... a 30 min walk in the sun rather than 30 mins on the treadmill... by next week this will have changed to treadmill and will be upped to 3 days on lunchtimes.

no fat burners taken so far. id rather save these till further down my diet... its easier to add these in late on as when your tired and have low energy adding in extra cardio sessions is a killer... plus cardio is the best fat burner... so the more weeks its done for the better!

started my GH this weekend... 2iu's a day right through till show. - im not really relying on/counting on this for anything... its in and if it helps i will know on show day... but as i have little experience here im not assuming its going to do anything for me! hope it does tho! haha

have had a few problems with extended family of late.. which have more of an impact on my wife than me.. but it did take me a little while to realise that although i have my focuses that swirl around my head.. she has hers too and if things are affecting her i need to be more receptive and aware of that.. she makes the effort to focus herself on my bodybuilding when she needs to so i do the same for her... so far the probs have had no effect on my contest prep... but potentially they could further down the line... especially as the stress mounts the last few weeks... but all we can do is see what happens.. as things currently stand all will be spot on!

oh yer... im sick of chicken!! haha... dry tasteless turkey coming soon! yummy!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hows the prep going Lee...?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its going well.. im 10 weeks out.. and at the weekend i thought i looked the best i have ever looked this far out...

..then last night.. i didnt lol!!

have had a chest infection the last few weeks which has not helped at all - tommorow is my last day of anti-biotics and its not 100% gone.. so might need some more yet!

think i know why i didnt look too great last night - monday i bought some rice cakes a different brand from normal... think they had too much salt in... thursday is next time i have a proper look at myself so should have a fair idea by then.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What show you competing in Lee?

(I'm not clued up as to when each competition is...!)

Too much Salt = Water Retention?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yer i was smoother last night than i was at the weekend... so thats all i can put it down to really.. i tend to bloat quite easily with things like that so unfrotunately i have to be careful.

the show is ukbff leicester on 2nd sept


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats just down the road from me - might pop along and say hi


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

cool mate... think i might need all the support i can get! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I right in thinking that you last were in U75Kg and now your going for U85Kg..?

What are you planning/hoping to weigh on the day?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

u70kg last year... (just a little lightweight)

so considering i was 69.95kg on show day last year i cant see me making that class.. so u80kg i think it will have to be!

at the end of the day ill weigh what i weigh on the day of the show, so im not really bothered which class im in.. just concerened about being at my best!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> u70kg last year... (just a little lightweight)
> 
> so considering i was 69.95kg on show day last year i cant see me making that class.. so u80kg i think it will have to be!
> 
> at the end of the day ill weigh what i weigh on the day of the show, so im not really bothered which class im in.. just concerened about being at my best!


Heck thats 40kg less than me!

For some reason I'd got it the wrong way around in my head and I thought you had managed to put on an extra 10kg to move to the next weight class.. Whoops!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

no.. at a guess id say ill be 7-12lb heavier than last year... depending on how the diet goes... which in all fairness is a lot of muscle for a years training... if i did 7lb for 5 years id be a big bugga lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats a good whack of weight mate to put on...

What you planning for next year? Another weight increase ?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah the weight will go up again.. but doubt i will be competing next year. ill be taking more time to grow.

i had a few problems this year, mainly dodgy knees hampering my leg training and also a stomach problem which really wasted the first 2 months of this year as i couldnt really eat properly. so im happy withmy progress... but who knows what will happen... i could be wrong and come in as an u70kg again... in which case ill be a bloody good one lol

my physique will be at its best in the u90kg class.. so hopefully one day i will get there... it might take them 5 years tho lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hopefully the hard work will pay off for you pay mate.

Are you hiding your condition from the world until show day?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

my condition is hiding *itself *from the world till show day... lol

im doing things a little different this year... so im not 100% happy with how im looking right now...

but by the same token i honestly think my body fat is the lowest it has ever been at 10 weeks out...... work that one out! lol

and if all goes to plan my transformation will be complete on 2nd sept!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Lee,

How's the prep going, your about 8 weeks out now? Got to ask from your last coment you wouldn't be dieting on Oxy would you? I found it a mind [email protected]@K as it's hard to see condition for the fluid retention but certainly holds muscle on well! Not that it helps much with the dieting grumps


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i had 2 weeks of it a couple of weeks back... and yer its a mind fcuk alright... lol

the prep is all on track... only problem is ive had a chest infection for a few weeks now and anti biotics dont seem to have touched it... apart from that im happy.

im still of same opinion... bodyfat is spot on... but im not really taking any hardeners gear wise at the moment.. normally id have them from quite a way out.. so im not really seeing that dense hard grainyness in the muscle that i normally would... and it does me titz in!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

LeeB said:


> ah.. big n lean is nowt mate.. my mans gonna rape him for condition.. mind i not seen him since weekend and he has a tendency to do things hes not been told to!!


who, he go to our gym?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

no he trains up at ashington mate... he got 7th in that class... but was most shredded on stage... got beat by bigger, better guys... and guys who posed proper lol... and bodyworks pal won it.. looking fantastic!!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lee B

Good luck this year, im dieting at the mo hopefully for NABBA scottish in May, if i look shxt then i wont do it but ill keep condition for the summer,

R


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck ri mate... how is the dieting going??? i should be up at the scottish too so you had better get up there!!!!

not been on here much... think i have upset some voodoo priest at some point cos my bad luck at the moment is beyond a joke... im diggin in hard tho.. altho it doesnt look like i will be on stage this year


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lee mate

Are u having more stomach problems bro, i know thats a sticking point with u and dietin wont be easy, im 3 weeks into a diet and think im gonna peak too soon dropped 14lbs looking flat and shxt this is the worst time IMO. Plus got a touch of acne which is plaguing me, havent had any for 2 years and pow NICE lol. Ill have a cheat meal tonight i think out of Frankie and Bennys lol,

Take care bro and keep in touch

R


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

IBS is just one of many problems at the moment mate, mostly family and kids. which i wont complain about cos its just life. just have to put my family first before even considering dieting!

how long you got left to go mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeB said:


> just have to put my family first before even considering dieting!


Top guy mate, life is family.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Family is the foundation. You can never get those " First " moments of you childrens lives back, you know, first words, first time they walk, first time they scream NO in your face. Only 15 yrs. to go and the boys off to college. But we are ready to make fitness a family affair:focus:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its about getting that balance right and the last few months it would really have been impossible to balance everything and compete/diet and still give what i need to my boys.. but things are actually looking up so there is light at the end of the tunnel bodybuilding wise!

...so my new training partner (scottswald up the top of this page) may just have some arse kicking to do later this year! if i look sh*t its cos you havent pushed me hard enough mate! lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what have you tried to help youre back?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeB said:


> its about getting that balance right and the last few months it would really have been impossible to balance everything and compete/diet and still give what i need to my boys.. but things are actually looking up so there is light at the end of the tunnel bodybuilding wise!
> 
> ...so my new training partner (scottswald up the top of this page) may just have some arse kicking to do later this year! if i look sh*t its cos you havent pushed me hard enough mate! lol


lol, no pressure then :becky:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lots of different things for back... mainly heavy t bars and bent over rows.. plus a few sessions with lots of sets and very little rest... my back seems to be coming on quite well at the moment too!

and no pressure at all scott... just if i look sh*t.. your going to have to bicep curl the 50s!! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LeeB said:


> just if i look sh*t.. your going to have to bicep curl the 50s!! lol


again??? :tongue1:


----------

